# Boyds One Stop Blk. Drum Tourney



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

Owner Jason Cogburn met w/ me today and we're heading up the Black Drum event next month. How about March 9-11th at Boyd's One Stop on the Tx City Dike. Tickets will go on sale March 1st at Boyds only. Entry fee is $25.00 for all. 100% payback.....50-30-20 1st-3rd places. Two heaviest legal size drum. Which is 14-30 inches. The daily bag limit is 5 per day. Which means U can catch 15, but your personal heaviest 2 counts towards placing.

Weighins will be conducted by the "Coastal Bend Weigh Team". Yours truly and my assistants. Weigh in Friday and Saturday will be from 4pm to 6pm and Sunday from 3:30-5:30pm. Fliers will be soon available at Boyd's One Stop. Contact Boyds at 409-945-4001 or me at [email protected] or 409-354-1594 after 3pm daily please.

You may not like to fish for these critters, but it will give someone a chance to catch the biggest/heaviest fish he or she has ever caught. Especially the kids. Choice of bait = crabs pieces.

Hope to see ya there.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i'll sure try to make it..


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

*Next Time*

Hello Echo Duck Jr. How do U like your BillyStix Rod? Wish we had another one to give away to our first place winners as we did in the Flounder tourney. It was an all the sudden thing for me and to short of a notice to even ask for a donation. I'm sure Mr. Billy has been asked alot any way. Maybe next fall w/ our next flatfish tournament. Hope to see ya at our drum tourney. It's was an honor to have awarded you a Custom BillyStix Rod for winning first place in the youth division. I wish more of these local tournaments had "Youth Divisions" added. We'll see if you can repeat.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

ok.. thanks


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Ed,

You might want to check on legal limits for Black Drum. If the tournament is for largest sized legal Black drum, the rules will need to be changed. Check out the link below and see if you interpret it like I do.

Just trying to keep a squabble from happening.

TexasCityDave

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/limits_saltwater/


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

If you catch one over 52" you probably have won. That was put in there so the state record could be broken.

Tourney does need to be clear on that. It might happen.


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

I will have to speak w/ the director about that. So far, it's 14-30". One that big is included in the daily bag limit, but..............as I said it's up to the director and I will approach him w/ that. I will get back w/ you guys as soon as possible on this.

FYI June 19th, 1988 Wally Escobar, Jr. Gulf of Mexico 81# 51.18"

* Black Drum: No more than one black drum over 52" may be retained per person per day and counts as part of the daily bag and possession limit.

The way I read this is, "anything between 30"-52" you can't keep anyway. If it OVER 52", you can. 

Got a Game Warden out there that would like to comment? We are looking to get clarification now.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

That's pretty much it, Ed. The opening for a black drum _over_ 52 inches gives us the chance to get a state record. I've gotten close, but no cigar...yet. I'm the guy who gave you the fruit tree a few years ago, if you remember. I see you a lot on the dike while I'm snagging those bull reds and black drum. You even stopped and helped me out when I had a double on.

I talked with Jason today and mentioned that I had made a post in regards to the tournament. He understands that flyers may have been already made and making a change to enter a drum over 52 inches may be a problem. But he did say he might throw in a bonus if one over 52 inches is caught. I'm sure you'll get the details all lined out.

Let's go fishing Ed. Thanks, David


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

That would be a good deal on the 52" fish. (Bonus)

Maybe make a $5 or $10 side pot for the Biggest 52"+ fish, if any..
and if none, Just split the side pot money up in the prize pool or something.

Or Get a sponsor for a 52" or larger fish for $500 or so, would probably be a good influence on how many people fish the tournament.


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

*$ 750.00 Worth of Incentives*

Well folks, this is whats going to take place. As it stands NOW, only the legal slot limit will be excepted but..............IF someone catches a NEW State record, (thats over 52"), that fish may be entered in the tournament. Also....Jason told me to spread the WORD. IF a NEW State record Black Drum is caught and verified/weighed by me, that a $500 incentive is in order. Thats not all!!! IF you bring in that fish to us, alive and in good health, that means "able to swim around in his tanks", that he will also throw in another $250.00. The fish will be turned over to TPWD and donated to their aquarium. I have all the necessary paperwork incase one does get caught.

Do not bring in any Blk. Drum between 30" and 52"...Thats an illegal fish, nor do I want to see one under 14", thats illegal as well. Five fish per day is the Tx. State bag limit. Tickets will be out for sale at Boyds only. $25.00. Their will be a 100% pay back. 50%-30%-20% of the total entry fees taken in.

Any questions? Contact me at 409-354-1594 after 5pm daily...until 8pm please. email to [email protected] Jason will be at the Fishing Show this week. He will be promoting the Oxygen Response System on sale at Boyds One Stop. 3 sizes...2 prices....You cannot beat the prices ANYWHERE. Come by and see him at the Show. I gotta WORK every one of those days!! LIFES A BI............! See ya at the Tourney and "take a kid fishin".


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

I think that will be a great deal all around. As I mentioned, a new state record from the tournament would be good for Jason publicity-wise. And the money incentive went way up.

It's always nice when a simple question or comment can generate positive results. I'm looking forward to fishing in the tournament.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the Great Idea Tiny!!!


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

*Tickets are In*

*Boyd's One Stop is doing some remodeling, so watch your step when entering. Tickets are at Boyd's now. Jason is at the Fishin' Show and will drop off some fliers at the bait camp real soon. Hopefully tonight!*

*Looks like he's gearing up for the run. Crabs were in the cooler. I saw some pictures of a big Drum........the Gold ones!! Caught on the 24th from the Rocks. Only gonna get better. See ya at the tourney and GOOD LUCK.*


----------

